# Wieso wird grid2 als arcade racer bezeichnet



## Prozessorarchitektur (7. Mai 2013)

Ich habe grid und andere rennspiele auch race, race 07 nfs pro street (eigentlich das beste nach gameplay) und diverseältere games wie toca und colin mcrae
Als arcade racer würde ich nur NFS underground u2, carbon (beste teil der reihe) most wanted2005 undercover und most wanted bezeichnen
Rennspiele wie alarm für cobra 11 (crash time englischer titel)  und viele andere sogenannte Simulatoren rennspiele sind für mich arcade

Wenn ein Spiel wie gtr sich nur extrem schwer Steuern lassen, weil nicht durchdachter gamepadanpassung ist das für mich nur ein Schlechtes gameplay und kein realismussgrad eines Spiels.
Der realismusgrad eines rennspiels beginnt da wo man nicht mit vollgas in die kurve rein kann. und man aufpasen muss das die schäden am wagen nicht alzu groß sind.
Damiz das gameplay nicht schwerer wird.
arcade racer außerdem sind burnout reihe nfs mw2012

Projekt cars wird interressant sofern eine Demo gibt die mich das urteilen lässt.


----------



## Trefoil80 (7. Mai 2013)

Wenn Du schon mal Live for Speed gespielt hättest, wüsstest Du, was "Rennsimulation" bedeutet...

"Ah Mist, während des Einlenkens runtergeschaltet und wegen des Schleppmoments an den Hinterrädern gedreht."


----------



## SXFreak (7. Mai 2013)

Wenn du GTR mit einem Lenkrad spielst, merkst du, das es kein schlechtes Gameplay ist wenn das Spiel sich mit einem Gamepad nicht vernünftig lenken lässt.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (7. Mai 2013)

Lenkräder sind keine normalen Eingabegeräte. Vernünftige kosten min 150€ und alles darunter kann man genauso gut beim pad bleiben.


----------



## FAKKERZ (7. Mai 2013)

Eine Simulation simuliert bei einem Rennspiel Reifendruck, Unebenheiten, Wind, Antrieb, Aerodynamik und vieles mehr. Natürlich kann nicht alles 100% genau berechnet werden, geht aber in die richtige Richtung, womit es sich dann ziemlich real anfühlt. Dein Argument mit dem Gamepad, ist nicht nachvollziehbar, da im echten Leben auch nicht mit einem Gamepad gefahren wird. Deswegen wird auch ein Lenkrad benötigt, weil ERST DANN wäre es keine Simulation wenn man die Spiele optimal mit einem Gamepad fahren könnte...


Extremes Beispiel: Ein Pilot ist in seiner Ausbildung. Er darf noch keinen Flugzeug steuern. Jetzt hat er die Möglichkeit, entweder bei der Lufthansa in eine Simulation zu steigen, die sogar G-Kräfte simuliert, oder daheim mit der Maus das Spiel Microsoft Flight zu spielen. Was eignet sich mehr?

Ich hoffe du verstehst jetzt den Begriff "Simulation".


----------



## Jan565 (7. Mai 2013)

NFS Simulation? Guter Witz! 

Simulationen sind rFactor, GTR, Live for Speed und der gleichen. Selbst Gran Turismo ist kein Simulator im vergleich zu denen. Grid ist einer der schlimmsten Arcade Games der letzten Jahre. Da hat man nichts mehr von Realismus drin und man kann so gut wie überall mit vollgas durch egal was man da macht.


----------



## snaapsnaap (7. Mai 2013)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Lenkräder sind keine normalen  Eingabegeräte. Vernünftige kosten min 150€ und alles darunter kann man  genauso gut beim pad bleiben.


 
Deshalb auch Simulation...
Zu Project Cars kann ich sagen, dass es mit  Gamepad nicht so viel Spaß macht außer man aktiviert fast alle Hilfen,  ansonsten ist das Ausbrechen des Wagens praktisch nicht zu  kontrollieren, da man einfach kein Gefühl durch das bisschen rütteln  bekommt.
Vllt wird das noch bis zum Release verbessert, keine Ahnung.
War aber schon bei Shift ähnlich, mit Gamepad fühlte sich alles extrem untersteuernd an...

Grid  ist aber keine Sim, vllt noch sowas wie  Forza, also ne Mischung, muss ja auch ne große Zielgruppe ansprechen, eigentlich aber Arcade.
Ne echte Sim zeichnet sich  eigentlich dadurch aus, dass man mit Lenkrad einen deutlichen Vorteil  haben sollte, gerade weil man präziser lenken kann, Grid 1 war jedoch  relativ einfach, selbst mit Pad und ohne Hilfen.

Wäre Grid ne Sim, wäre der Frustfaktor beim Einstieg so hoch (gerade mit Pad) das viele das Ding direkt wieder verscherbeln oder garnicht erst kaufen würden.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (8. Mai 2013)

In nfs shift das untersteuern dami kann man umgehen, aber shift 2 wo man kein rückstellen der fahrtrichtung gibt.kommt man ohne lenkrad immer mit nen Hirnknoten in kontakt.
ess ist absolut unrealistisch das ein Wagen beim anfahren ausbricht. 
das liegt größtenteils am fehlenden analog gaspedal. ich mag die steuerung per Schultertasten nicht. zumal mir das M$ pad sowieso nicht liegt.
ich liebe mein logitech runmblepad 2

Im prinzip geht es mit um die bedeutung arcarde und alle games die Ansatzweise voraussetzen das man in kurven brmst oder davor. Sind für mich keine arcaderacer
bsp drifts vom gas runter ahndbremse leicht einschalgen und gas gas So wäre es in der Sim im arcade einlenken und gas gas
Im vergleich ein burnout ist arcade ein NFS pro street eher Sim , race entspräche am ehesten Einer Sim.
live for Speed kenn ich nicht.mal testen

Ein gutes renn spiel ist wenn man es mit tastatur maus, gamepads und Lenkräder gut fahren kann.
Lenkrad was wirklich gut ist besitz pedalerie und ist verschrubt am tisch so wie das Thrustmaster T500 RS, USB (PC/PS3)
Edit
nun mal in live for speed rein-gesehen grafik, ordentlich Scharfes Bild. Was ich in vielen Rennspielen die aktuell sind vermisse.
*Das Problem Steuerung*.
Mein pad wird als klassik gamepad erkannt. heißt analog stick ist gas bremse links rechts und ich kann nicht die Belegung verändern.
Steuergefühl Sehr gut
maus tastatur ordenlich obwohl man erst die Belegung umändern muss WE als links rechst Lenkung oder mauslock?????
gas bremse maus link rechts taste. sehr arcadig
http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardwa...-430-scuderia-edition-pc-2960709-a541062.html


----------



## Trefoil80 (8. Mai 2013)

Live for Speed ist, wie gesagt, eine Rennsimulation. Die spielt man auch nicht mit Pad oder Tastatur...


----------



## AchtBit (8. Mai 2013)

Ich zock alles mit Pad und zwar immer, bis auf ABS, ohne Fahrhilfen mit manueller seq. Schaltung. So hab ich LFS und GTR gezockt und war damit lang nicht der schlechteste Fahrer. Beide Sims lassen sich hervorragend auf Gamepad Steuerung anpassen. Wie im Übrigen auch Shift 2. Grid ist Arcade, da beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab.

Gerade Sims bieten eine sehr gute Möglichkeit, das Feingefühl im DAumen, für den Umgang mit analogen Sticks, zu verbessern


----------



## gh0st76 (8. Mai 2013)

Ganz ehrlich. Richtige Simulationen werden einfach mit Wheel und Pedalen gefahren. Grid 1 hab ich mal mit meinem CSW getestet. Simulation ist was anderes. Shift 1 und 2 sind auch nur eine Mischung aus Arcade und Sim. Das sieht man schon an den Strecken. Alles schön bunt wie auf der Kirmes. Wenn ich mir vorstelle ich müsste iRacing mit einem Pad fahren, dann würde ich wohl im hohen Bogen speien. 

Man hat bei Simulationen einfach einen Vorteil mit einem guten Wheel. Man kann feiner lenken, wenn der Wagen ausbricht kann man besser darauf reagieren. Wenn man mit H-Schaltung fährt kann man dank Pedale Heel and Toe beim Schalten einsetzen.


----------



## Andregee (8. Mai 2013)

Ich hätte auch keine Lust auf ein PAd aber es gibt auch im Simbereich sehr gute PAdfahrer, alles eine Frage der Übung. Also würde ich das nicht unbedingt von der Steuerung abhängig machen. Das man in Arcaderacern nicht vor Kurven bremsen muß ist auch Quatsch. Wäre ja voll hohl wenn man in solchen Titeln einfach dauerhaft auf dem Gas bleiben kann. DAnn kann man es auch gleich bleiben lassen.Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die REgel. Die Simulation unterscheidet sich vom ARcaderacer einfach In der Umsetzung des FAhrverhaltens, welches sich einfach physikalisch korrekter darstellt. Während man beim Arcaderacer eher wild um die Kurve fahren kann´, dank rudimnentärer Physikroutinen muß man bei einer sim viel mehr auf eine korrekte Fahrweise achten, da man sich sonst zu schnell die reifen ruiniert. Außerdem muß man bei einer Sim das Setup korrekt anpassen denn die Änderungen daran werden physikalisch entsprechend  umgesetzt. Bei Nfs Underground 2 konnte man ja auch das Setup verstellen, aber während sich eine Änderung das stabilisatorverältnisses die Gripwerte entsprechend eine Wertetabelle verschob, was ganz rudimentär abläuft, wird in einer richtigen Simulation durch die Änderunge des STabilisators nicht  einfach nur ein Wert verändert, sondern die Auswirkungen des ganzen auf den physischen Körper werden nach korrekt errechneter Physik nachgestellt.
Im Endeffekt geht es beim unterschied zwischen Sim und ARcade nicht um LEnkrad oder Pad, leicht oder schwer, es könnte ebenso sehr schwere Arcaderacer geben, während ein einfach fahrbares Autos in einer Sim gute Rundenzeiten ermöglicht. Es geht einfach um die Prozesse im Hintergrund, die das SPiel zum funktionieren bringen. Arbeiten dort einfache nicht an die Realität angelehnte Routinen oder wurden Algorithmen implementiert, die die Physik und die Auswirkungen der Einflüsse korrekt im rahmen des technisch möglichen nachbildet.


----------



## Robonator (8. Mai 2013)

Rennsimulationen mit dem Gamepad zu spielen ist wie Millitärsimulationen mit dem Gamepad zu spielen. Es geht einfach nicht richtig und ist falsch


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (8. Mai 2013)

Live for Speed ist demnach keine Sim
das Steuert sich gut mit dem pad.
Was sich leider nicht umstellen lässt. Ein Stick alle Steuerungsmöglichkeiten keine Handbremse
Wer einer Lösung dafür hat ja gern bitte.


----------



## gh0st76 (8. Mai 2013)

LfS ist schon eine Sim. Aber ich denke mal das ein Fahrer mit Pad schon Probleme mit dem Einlenken und dem Anbremsen an einer Kurve bekommt wenn man das mit einem Wheel vergleicht. Ein Wheel hat einfach ein anderes Feeling und genaueren Lenkbereich als ein kleiner Stick der sich in jede Richtung vielleicht 2 cm bewegen lässt. Das gleiche bei Pedalen und den Triggern bei einem Pad. Mit guten Pedalen kann man genauer und mit viel mehr Gefühl bremsen oder beschleunigen als mit einem Pad.


----------



## Andregee (8. Mai 2013)

Wenn man sieht wieviele mit Lenkrad mit aburden 180 oder 270 Grad drehwinkel unterwegs sind, das ist das mit deinem pad auch nicht mehr anders. Es kommt ja immer noch mit auf die lenkübersetzung an. Mit genug feinmotorik in den fingern klappts mit pad ziemlich gut und bei so manchem besser als bei vielen mit lenkrad


----------



## kero81 (8. Mai 2013)

??? Wasn das für ne Frage??? Die Autos fahren wie auf Schienen. Das is sogar n Arcadearcade-Racer...


----------



## xXPiratXx (8. Mai 2013)

Aber es macht verdammt viel spass


----------



## gh0st76 (8. Mai 2013)

Andregee schrieb:


> Wenn man sieht wieviele mit Lenkrad mit aburden 180 oder 270 Grad drehwinkel unterwegs sind, das ist das mit deinem pad auch nicht mehr anders. Es kommt ja immer noch mit auf die lenkübersetzung an. Mit genug feinmotorik in den fingern klappts mit pad ziemlich gut und bei so manchem besser als bei vielen mit lenkrad


 

Dann probier mal LfS oder iRacing mit Pad aus wenn du ein Wheel gewohnt bist. Da bekommst das würgen. Komischerweise geht Shift ohne Probleme mit Pad. Grid genau so.


----------



## Robonator (8. Mai 2013)

> Komischerweise geht Shift ohne Probleme mit Pad. Grid genau so.


Weil die Spiele für das Pad gemacht wurden...


----------



## Andregee (8. Mai 2013)

Ich bekomme auch das würgen wenn ich mit 180 Grad fahren muss. Wie gesagt alles eine Frage der Gewohnheit


----------



## gh0st76 (8. Mai 2013)

Deswegen steht mein Wheel immer auf 900°. iRacing macht den rest. Ansonsten hab ich ja mehrere Profile mit verschiedenen Gradzahlen für andere Sims.


----------



## AchtBit (15. Mai 2013)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Was sich leider nicht umstellen lässt. Ein Stick alle Steuerungsmöglichkeiten keine Handbremse
> Wer einer Lösung dafür hat ja gern bitte.


 
Kommt auf dein Pad drauf an. Logitech z.B. hat eine Profiler Software in der du das Pad völlig uneingeschränkt selbst belegen kannst. Wenn du keine solche SW zum Pad hast, dann geht nur die Billiglösung. Xbox360 Emulator verwenden da musst das die INI manuell editieren. die ist zwar auch einigermassen flexibel aber voll nervig einzustellen. Läuft alles über IDs. Musst erst mal rausfinden welche IDs deine Achsen verwenden. Editieren das Testtool starten und probieren beenden und wieder edit und wieder von vorne. Nur so lange übel, bis ne Gundeinstellung steht. Die nimmst dann immer als Basis


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. Mai 2013)

tja Die Lösung hab ich schon. Ist nur nervig für jedes game das Scheiss xbox360 pad Vorrang mit dieser Software zu umgehen. trotzdem thx


----------



## acti0n (18. Mai 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Rennsimulationen mit dem Gamepad zu spielen ist wie Millitärsimulationen mit dem Gamepad zu spielen. Es geht einfach nicht richtig und ist falsch


 
Ahja? 

Us Army Remote Vehicles Using Xbox 360 Controller?


----------



## Jor-El (18. Mai 2013)

Wenn das Teil jetzt auf 200 Sachen kommt und immer noch mit dem Controller gut um die Kurven gesteuert werden kann, dann kauf ich es dir ab.


----------



## ak1504 (18. Mai 2013)

Alles eine Frage von Skill


----------



## AchtBit (18. Mai 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Rennsimulationen mit dem Gamepad zu spielen ist wie Millitärsimulationen mit dem Gamepad zu spielen. Es geht einfach nicht richtig und ist falsch



So in der Art hat der Papst im 17. Jahrhundert, auf die Haligali Leolai Theorie, 'die Erde dreht sich um ihre Achse und umkreist die Sonne', reagiert als er meinte, 'es ist göttliches Dogma, dass das Universum sich um die Erde dreht'


----------



## CS1x (20. Mai 2013)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Deswegen steht mein Wheel immer auf 900°.



900 das ist aber zu viel habe g25 da geht auch 900, habe aber 600

wen man sich rennautos anschaut, bei den ist die lenkung auch weniger als normale stressen autos


----------



## 1awd1 (20. Mai 2013)

CS1x schrieb:


> 900 das ist aber zu viel habe g25 da geht auch 900, habe aber 600
> 
> wen man sich rennautos anschaut, bei den ist die lenkung auch weniger als normale stressen autos


 
Du musst auch alles lesen. Er schrieb doch, dass iracing den Rest macht. Bei iracing sollte man das Lenkrad immer auf 900° stehen lassen, da die Sim den Lenkwinkel an das jeweilige Auto anpasst. Das wird dann automatisch der Winkel entsprechend dem realen Vorbild eingestellt, ohne dass man selbst da noch was tun muss.


----------



## CS1x (20. Mai 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Du musst auch alles lesen. Er schrieb doch, dass iracing den Rest macht. Bei iracing sollte man das Lenkrad immer auf 900° stehen lassen, da die Sim den Lenkwinkel an das jeweilige Auto anpasst. Das wird dann automatisch der Winkel entsprechend dem realen Vorbild eingestellt, ohne dass man selbst da noch was tun muss.



Ahh jetzt ja eine Insel  jetzt habe ich verstanden, iRacing habe ich nur kurz getestet (sehr geil) dachte da ist es was lenken angeht, wie Race07 oder GTR.


----------



## aloha84 (21. Mai 2013)

....noch mal zur Fragestellung des threads....
Grid 1/2 wird als arcade-racer bezeichnet weil es einer ist.
--> Grid Arcade Automat (Sega)

Grüße


----------



## HGHarti (4. Juni 2013)

Habe mal Dirt3 mit meinem CSR gespielt.hatte ewig gedauert bis ich mal passende Einstellungen gefunden hatte.Dann brauchte es auch noch etwas Übung. 
War aber dann um einiges besser (schneller) unterwegs.
Jetzt suche ich etwas fuer Grid2.Hat jemand schon mal ne Grobe Richtung fuer ein Fanatec Lenkrad?


----------



## Kerkilabro (28. Juni 2013)

Mir ist aufgefallen das man Arcade sowie Rennsims ganz leicht auf dem ersten Blick auseinander halten kann und das ohne 1 Meter gefahren zu haben 
Während das Fahrzeug steht einfach hin und her lenken, wenn sich die Karosserie leicht mit bewegt ist es 100%ig eine Sim, andernfalls Arcade. Probierts mal aus


----------



## kero81 (28. Juni 2013)

Aha, mit wie vielen Spielen hast Du das denn getestet?!


----------



## loser321 (29. Juni 2013)

Bin vor kurzem bei iRacing eingestiegen. Nach zwei Tagen musste es ein G27 sein. 

Es sind Welten dazwischen. Klar gibts auch welche die mit PAD gut sind, aber das Feingefühl im Gasfuss ist durch nichts zu ersetzen.


----------



## acti0n (30. Juni 2013)

Wobei es auch noch besser geht und noch besser und noch besser :d

G27 ist sicher nicht das letzte, was du dir holst


----------



## 1awd1 (1. Juli 2013)

genau!  Aber so schlecht ist das G27 dann auch wieder nicht, dass man es schnell austauschen müsste. Für schnelle Runden reichts jedenfalls. Einzig die miesen Pedale haben mich damals von Anfang an gestört.


----------



## loser321 (1. Juli 2013)

Sicher. Aber für den Anfang tut es das auch. 

Das ganze mit Force Feedback ist aber schon faszinierend. Gibt ein gutes Fahrgefühl.


----------



## 1awd1 (1. Juli 2013)

Wie gesagt, das G27 ist bestimmt nicht die schlechteste Wahl. Hab meins auch bestimmt nen Jahr gefahren und bin dann eher zufällig zu nem anderen Lenkrad gekommen. Wenn mal Kohle über ist, dann würd ich an deiner Stelle noch vernünftige Pedale kaufen (gebrauchte CSP´s gibt's relativ günstig bei Ebay).


----------



## Andregee (1. Juli 2013)

Ich fahre sogar die G Pedale mit dem CSW weil ich damit perfekt klarkomme. Besser als mit den Csp


----------



## 1awd1 (2. Juli 2013)

Dann sei froh, du hast ne Menge Geld gespart. Ich hatte von Anfang an Probleme die Bremse richtig zu dosieren. Das ist mit den CSP´s bedeutend einfacher, weil die Dosierung über Druck besser funktioniert als über Weg (im richtigen Auto macht man das ja auch ausschließlich über den Druck aufs Pedal). Bei Spielen wie Race oder GTR2 hat sich das nie so deutlich bemerkbar gemacht, wie jetzt bei iracing. Hier kann ich z.B. die Corvette erst seit den CSP´s konkurrenzfähig bewegen und um vordere Plätze in den Topsplits mitfahren. Außerdem bekommt man mit den CSP´s auch noch nen spürbares Feedback beim Bremsen (über den kleinen Vibrationsmotor), was die Logitech Pedale ja nicht können. Jetzt fängts kurz vorm blockieren an leicht zu vibrieren und man merkt, dass man das Limit erreicht hat.


----------



## Andregee (2. Juli 2013)

Hm also ich mußte bis jetzt in jedem Auto auch das Pedal durchdrücken und das über den Weg ,schließlich schiebt man einen Kolben in den Hauptbremszylinder, nur das  Widerstand und Bremswirkung progessiv sind. Ich denke das ist alles eine Frage der Gewohnheit. So ein Vibrationsmotor der sich nur an festen Bremswerten wie z.b 80% orientiert, würde mir auch nicht helfen, weil die Blockiergrenze je nach Auto und Fahrzustand doch ständig an anderer STelle liegt. Letztendlich orientiere ich mich einfach an akkustischen Gegebenheiten, sowie am Feedback vom Wheel, anders ist es ja in der Realität auch nicht und sobald ich ein blockieren bemerkte gehe ich mit dem fuß einfach 1-2mm zurück und gut, das klappt bei mir bedeutend besser und feinfühliger als wenn ich da mit angespanntem Bein irgendwo rumpressen muß. Mir war die Loadcellgeschichte viel zu synthetisch, das habe ich wieder verworfen. Reale Hydraulikpedale würde ich gern mal probieren, aber mir ist es das Geld nicht wert, weil es so wie es ist bestens klappt.


----------



## 1awd1 (2. Juli 2013)

Andregee schrieb:


> Hm also ich mußte bis jetzt in jedem Auto auch das Pedal durchdrücken und das über den Weg ,schließlich schiebt man einen Kolben in den Hauptbremszylinder, nur das Widerstand und Bremswirkung progessiv sind. Ich denke das ist alles eine Frage der Gewohnheit. So ein Vibrationsmotor der sich nur an festen Bremswerten wie z.b 80% orientiert, würde mir auch nicht helfen, weil die Blockiergrenze je nach Auto und Fahrzustand doch ständig an anderer STelle liegt. Letztendlich orientiere ich mich einfach an akkustischen Gegebenheiten, sowie am Feedback vom Wheel, anders ist es ja in der Realität auch nicht und sobald ich ein blockieren bemerkte gehe ich mit dem fuß einfach 1-2mm zurück und gut, das klappt bei mir bedeutend besser und feinfühliger als wenn ich da mit angespanntem Bein irgendwo rumpressen muß. Mir war die Loadcellgeschichte viel zu synthetisch, das habe ich wieder verworfen. Reale Hydraulikpedale würde ich gern mal probieren, aber mir ist es das Geld nicht wert, weil es so wie es ist bestens klappt.



Und was macht der Kolben im Hauptbremszylinder???? 




Rischitisch...... er baut Druck im System auf  (daher auch das immer härter werdende Bremspedal, je mehr Druck aufgebaut wird). Und er ist tatsächlich bei jeder Bremsung unterschiedlich. Trotzdem funktioniert die Bremse mit dem Vibrationsmotor super und hilft hervorragend beim harten Anbremsen. Muß natürlich von der Sim unterstützt werden, bei iracing wird sie es dank einem kleinen Zusatztool.
Das sind aber alles Vorteile, die sich meist erst bemerkbar machen, wenn man von der Speed her weiter an der Spitze dran ist, als du es bist (zumindest, was deine iracing Zeiten angeht sind die ja nicht ganz so schnell). Solang man nur locker mit der Meute mitfährt, machen sich die kleinen aber feinen Vorteile der CSP´s nicht richtig bermerkbar. Aber solang du mit deinen Logitech Pedalen gut zurecht kommst und zufrieden bist, will ich sie dir auch gar nicht weiter madig reden. Schätz dich glücklich, einer der wenigen zu sein, die obwohl sie schon CSP´s hatten, auf die billigen Plastikpedale zurückgehen zu können.


----------



## Andregee (2. Juli 2013)

Der Druck wird aufgebaut indem man den Kolben in den Zylinder drückt durch einen Pedalweg. Die Bremsflüssigkeit leidet die einwirkende Kraft über die Bremsschläuche auf die Bremskolben, welche die Bremssteine an die Bremsscheiben drücken. Als das geschieht über einen Weg, denn es gibt einige nichtstatische ELemente im Bremskreislauf, welche bewegt werden müssen ehe die Bremse wirkt und auch die Bremsschläuche unterliegen einer gewissen Ausdehnung, welche den Pedalweg verlängern. Ich hatte bei sovielen Autos die ich fuhr nie ein statisches Pedal. Nur nimmt eben der Bremsdruck am nahenden Ende vom Pedalweg exponentiel zu, da die Druckerhöhung ebenso umgekehrt proportional zum PEdalweg zunimmt. Aber gut am Ende fühlt es sich statisch an, weil man durch die hohe beinspannung den kleinen weg garnicht mehr richtig registrieren kann.
Insgesamt kann man aber auch mit einer progressiven Feder und nichtlinearer Bremskurve simulieren, abseits einer LOadcell, wobei man genau genommen bei dieser auch einen Weg zurücklegt, da vor dieser ein Schaumstoffelement bei den CSP angebracht ist, welcher komprimiert wird. Nur ist halt der Weg am Ende entsprechend kurz mit dann stärkerer Auswirkung. Mir war das aber nichts. Ich mochte schon die PEdalanordnung und die großen Lücken mit den losen kabeln dazwischen nicht, hätte mit dem Fuß beim dazwischenrutschen fast schon einige kontakte abgerissen. Ich habe auch  mit den G pedalen absolut null probleme die bremsen an der blockiergrenze zu halten, das geht auf den Punkt genau. Vom Geld her ist es auch kein Argument für mich, habe sogar mehere Sätze G Pedale als Reserve, würde ich die verkaufen, hätte ich die CSP schon da. Aber ich könnte einfach nicht besser werden durch einen Wechsel. Iracing ist da für mich auch keine Referenz, weil ich das kaum gefahren bin, eigentlich nur den Mazda MX5 in nicht gerade vielen Stunden und das mit H Schaltung und manueller Kupplung und Heel &Toe. Wenn ich gemütlich mit rechts gasgeben udn links bremsen würde wie ein Großteil der Fahrer tun und mal eben an den Paddles zum schalten reißen bei spaßigen unrealen 400Grad Lenkwinkel wäre ich auch um einiges schneller, habe ich an anderer Stelle schon probiert, da gings dann plötzlich aus dem Mittelfeld richtig nach vorn, aber ich fahre in erster Linie um Spaß zu haben.
Was für mich interessant wäre, sind richtige Hydraulikpedale, wie die MOTOPC aber das ist eben auch verdammt teuer um nur mit füßen getreten zu werden.
Wenn man bei Iracing per Tool natürlich wirklich die Blockiergrenze per Fußvibrator gemeldet bekommt, wäre das auch noch ein Vorteil, aber ich fahre es ja nicht mehr weil ich irgendwie keine Lust mehr drauf hatte. Mir ging das auf den Keks mit dem Safetyrating weil mir ständig andere ins Auto gekracht sind, dann war es das für mich.


----------



## 1awd1 (2. Juli 2013)

Klar bewegst du das Pedal über einen bestimmten Weg aber letztendlich nur um Druck aufzubauen. Da gibt es nichts zu streiten, das ist Tatsache. Anders bei einer guten alten Seilzughandbremse z.B. da geht's tatsächlich nur über Weg. Bei einer normalen Hydraulischen Bremssystem in einem PKW geht die Bremse nur über Druck (den man nun mal mit einem Pedal über einen Weg aufbaut). Dieser Weg ist aber nicht Fix, sondern variiert von Bremsung zu Bremsung und unterliegt unzähligen Einflüssen (Bremstemperatur, Belagbeschaffenheit, Grip etc.). Du bist der erste, der mir erzählt, er könne mit dem Fuß besser und genauer einen Weg "drücken" als einen bestimmten Druck erzeugen. Jeder (wirklich jeder), der in meinem Simulator gefahren ist, bemerkt mit als erstes die Pedale und das Lenkrad und würde am liebsten sofort tauschen und die Plastikperipherie zu Hause ersetzen. Die fahren auf Anhieb gute Runden (natürlich nicht die schnellsten aber trotzdem sauber) und kommen mit Autos zurecht, die sie am eigenen Rechner nie fahren würden.
Aber wie schon gesagt, mir solls egal sein, was du für Pedale fährst. Meine Empfehlung steht noch immer. Logitech Plastikpedale raus und anständige wie die CSP´s rein. Wenn man sich mal umhört, bin ich ja auch nicht der einzige der so denkt. 

Die Motopc ist zwar nett aber auch ich bin nicht bereit für so eine Bastellösung fast 4-stellig auf den Tresen zu blättern.

Zum Thema iracing kann ich nur sagen, dass dein SR doch gar nicht so übel ist. Alles in Ordnung soweit, meins sieht auch nur unbedeutend besser aus. Man muss sich nur erstmal von den Rambo-Aktionen frei machen, die man in allen anderen Sims bringen kann. Das funktioniert hier nicht, bei iracing muss man sauber fahren und auch mal für die anderen mitdenken und aufpassen. Halt wie beim echten Racing. Ist halt kein Vergleich mit Race, Rfactor und co. bei iracing geht die Simulation über die reine Fahrphysik noch hinaus und über irating und safetyrating wird für sehr sauberes racing gesorgt, welches in der Form keine andere Sim bietet.

p.s. Wie kann man denn bitte mit seinen Füßen zwischen die Pedale rutschen??? Zwischen Kupplung und Bremse sind´s ca 3,5cm und zwischen Bremse und Gas auch nur ca. 4,5cm Platz. Was hast du denn für schmale Füße?


----------



## Andregee (2. Juli 2013)

Es gibt auch Menschen die die gleichen ERfahrungen wie ich gemacht haben und die CSP nicht gut fanden. Wie gesagt ich hatte sie mehrere Wochen und fand sie regelrecht schlecht, ich habe sie veräußert. ICh muß auch dazu sagen das ich nur mit Socken fahre udn so ein sehr gutes Feingefühl in den Fußspitzen habe, da mal ein zwei mm nach hinten zu gehen mit dem Fuß klappt bestens, dank Bodnar ADapter haben die Pedale eh schon die höhere Auflösung von 1024 Abtastungen. Aber ja mit Schuhen komme ich mit den G Pedalen auch nicht klar. nur sehe ich auch keinen Grund Schuhe anzuziehen. Mir reichen scchon die HAndschuhe hin um das blöde ALcantara nicht vollzusudeln.ich habe auch eher kleine schmale füße und zwischen den pedalarmen (nicht die Trittflächen) ist mir da einfach zuviel Platz für die offenliegende Konstruktion, ich bin da ein paar mal fast dazwischengeraten.
Was Iracing betrifft, ich bin selbst scho nsehr vorsichtig verliere am Start oft Plätze weil ich lieber 5m mehr Abstand zum Vordermann lasse, ich will halt richtig rennen fahren als unbedingt um jeden PLatz kämpfen und ich fahre so wie man in real auch tun würde in Rücksichtnahme auf Schäden, aber das nützt alles nichts,wenn andere von hinten in einen reinkrachen. Auch sind viele am STart zu vorsichtig und eiern um den anderen herum so das die dann erst recht unfälle bauen.
Am meisten hat mich aber die anonymität gestört. Man war auf der strecke für sich, ist gefahren und das war es dann. Bei den anderen Sims habe ich mich mit Kumpels im Ts getroffen, wir haben nebenbei gequatscht, setups durchgesproochen und zusammen Spaß gehabt. Dieses irgendwo zwischen nur fremden fahren macht mir einfach keinen Spaß. mir fehlte die COmmunity und alle die ich kannte hatten keinen Bock Iracing zu fahren, also bin ich dahin wo ich herkam.


----------



## 1awd1 (2. Juli 2013)

Sorry aber schlecht sind die CSP ja nun wirklich nicht, dass ist doch Unsinn. Du bist einer der wenigen, die sie gegen die Standard Logitech Pedale tauschst. Ich lese viel in Simracing Foren mit und hab noch nicht einmal von jemandem gelesen, der die CSP als schlecht beschreibt und sich seine Logitech Pedale wieder ans Rig schraubt...    Ich fahre übrigens auch nur mit Socken aber meine Füße haben mehr als nur besagte 4,5cm Breite und daher rutsche ich auch nicht zwischen die Pedale.

Aber diese ganze Diskussion bringt eh nichts, da wir hier mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit unterschiedliche Maßstäbe haben und auch einfach keine Vergleichsbasis. Ich brauchte Pedale, die mich schneller machen, da ich mit den Logitech am Limit war. Die CSP´s haben das geschafft, ich fahre konstanter, bremse genauer und besser, dank realistischerem Bremsgefühl (auch wenn noch nicht perfekt). Die Masse gibt mir Recht, auch wenn es den ein oder anderen zu geben scheint, der anderer Meinung ist.

Dein irating zeigt übrigens, dass du grundsätzlich was falsch gemacht hast. Denn wenn man es in über 50 Rennen geschafft hat sein irating auf nur 375 zu fahren, passt was nicht. Es können ja nicht immer die anderen Schuld sein. 
Das deine Kumpels keine Lust auf iracing hatten ist natürlich doof, da kann einem schonmal die Lust vergehen. Ich fahre es jetzt seit 1,5 Jahren fast ausschließlich und habe mittlerweile auch noch ne ganze Menge neue Leute dadurch kennengelernt. Iracing bietet ne super community, grad wenns dann in die höheren Klassen geht sind die Leute doch untereinander gut bekannt und das racen macht umso mehr Spaß.


----------



## Andregee (2. Juli 2013)

naja du darfst nicht vergessen das das alles subjektiv ist und mir haben die einfach nicht zugesagt, objektive Meinungen zählen da leider nicht soviel, wenns subjektiv nicht funktioniert. ich mochte auch das gt3 rs V2 als Lenkrad nicht und bin lieber auf ein G27 geschwenkt. Mit dem CSW bin ich nun zufrieden aber auch kein Stück schneller geworden.
Bei iracing habe ich natürlich auch selbst unfälle verschuldet, aber die Mehrzahl lag an Wreckern, wo man echt dachte man wäre auf üblichen Public Servern von Race oder GTR2.Und in diesen REnnen hatte ich dann auch die Nase voll und habe ordentlich gegengehalten, weils mir dann egal war. Immerhin gab es auch gute Rennen, nach denen ich angeschrieben wurde, das man mit mir die besten Rennen und Zweikämpfe überhaupt erlebt hat. Vielleicht schaue ich mal wieder rein, aber ich habe auch keine Lust mir extra noch andere Sachen zu kaufen, weil es einfach zu gute SAchen gibt, die man eben nicht kaufen muß und ich mich eh schon immer nicht entscheiden kann, was ich denn nun fahren soll.


----------



## 1awd1 (2. Juli 2013)

Hab ich ja schon geschrieben, dass diese Diskussion keinen Sinn macht. Letztendlich entscheidet der pers. Geschmack und die Bedürfnisse. 

Bei iracing wurde ich in über 130 Rennen vielleicht 5 mal abgeschossen ohne, dass ich was dafür konnte. Die meisten anderen Unfälle hab ich verschuldet oder hätte sie mit besonnenerer Fahrweise verhindern können (soviele warens dann ja auch gar nicht mehr, von 131 Rennen 112 x Top 10 und davon 92 x Top 5). Ich starte selten von Pole und bin meist im vorderen Drittel unterwegs, also mittendrin. Am Ende liegts halt doch fast immer an einem selber. Besser wird's auf jeden Fall, wenn du irgendwann mal schneller wirst und nen irating jenseits der 2000 hast. Damit fährst du dann meist im Topsplit oder wenigsten in einem der höheren mit, wo die meisten Fahrer recht sicher unterwegs sind.


----------



## Andregee (2. Juli 2013)

Naja ich sehe es eher als Gedankenaustausch ohne Streitbarkeit, insofern macht das schon Sinn, im Forum anschweigen ist ja ganz schlecht.
 bei ir bin ich dann bin ich wohl zur falschen zeit unterwegs gewesen. bei mir hats gleich am start gekracht und wenn ich erst nicht direkt betroffen war, dann kam es vor mir zur kollision und viele vollpfosten meinen dann einem einfach seitlich ins auto fahren zu müssen,wenn sie wieder auf die strecke kommen. aber das csw würde ich gern mal testen nur habe ich kein bock auf die standartgurken und nur aus spaß zum test einen haufen content kaufen möchte ich auch nicht, weil ich eh wieder abwandere. wenn es mal eine richtige gt3 serie geben würde,


----------



## 1awd1 (3. Juli 2013)

Das hat mit zur falschen Zeit nichts zu tun. Wegen deinem extrem niedrigen irating kommst du halt immer wieder mit den schlechten Fahrern in einen Split. Da heißt es einfach solange zusammenreisen, bis das irating wieder oben ist. Das heißt auch, mal zurückstecken und den anderen ziehen lassen. Die Crashkids zerlegen sich meist eh von ganz allein. Ich war am Anfang auch leicht gefrustet, richtig besser wurde es dann aber mit zusätzlichen Autos und Strecken. Da ist dann keiner mehr von den Idioten dabei, die irgendwo nen Gutscheincode abgestaubt haben, sondern alles nur Leute, die für ihr Geld saubere Rennen fahren wollen und auch mit entsprechender Hardware ausgestattet sind (Lenkrad und nicht mit Pad). Wenn du aber eh nicht länger fahren willst, macht das wenig Sinn. Ich mag iracing halt. Bietet zur Zeit das beste Gesamtpacket, wenn man gute online Rennen fahren möchte, halbwegs brauchbare Grafik will und dabei auf ne gute Physik wert legt.


----------



## Andregee (3. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht steige ich irgendwann mal wieder ein, aber ich bin eigentlic hzu gut versorgt mit Sims, habe sonst jede aktuelle auf Platte, fahre in einer RF2 und POWER&Glory 3.0 Liga.
Ich finde es auch schade das man die Autos bei IR nicht mal testen kann, bevor man sie kauft, das bremst mich auch.


----------



## 1awd1 (3. Juli 2013)

Für mich sind das alles keine richtigen Alternativen zu iracing. Meine Meinung zu rf2 kennst du ja, P&G sieht noch bescheidener aus und alles was sonst noch so verfügbar ist, ist auch uralt. Die neuen Sachen dauern halt alle noch, wobei da halt wirklich viel auf uns zu kommt, was mir bisher schonmal gut gefällt. cars teste ich zwischendurch gern mal an und so langsam aber sicher wächst meine Begeisterung. grad ebend wieder mit dem M1 und dem Capri gefahren, das macht schon Laune und die Physik wird auch immer besser.  Mit AC kommt auch noch was interessantes neues, bin gespannt wie sich das fahren lässt.
Das man die Autos nicht testen kann ist ärgerlich aber bisher hatte ich nur den Jetta als Fehlkauf. Alle anderen fahre ich immer mal wieder. Und die knapp 10€ für den Jetta sind zu verschmerzen.


----------



## Andregee (3. Juli 2013)

P&G3.0 macht aber einen heiden Spaß, da die Reifenphysik traumhaft umgesetzt wurde,nicht ohne Grund wurde der Schöpfer dieser von Kunos für AC angeworben. die Grafik  reicht mir vollkommen hin. Für mich ist das der bestumgesetze Mod überhaupt. Die Ligarennen waren bis jetzt grandios mit wechselhaftem Wetter und klasse Fahrerfeld.Cars macht mir noch nicht solchen Spaß, aber ads liegt wohl auch daran das ich einfach noch keine Lust habe auf Sims, bei denen elementare PArarmeter wie Pitstop, Reifenverschleiß usw fehlen.
R3E macht mir auch Spaß, habe schon einiges an Content, Grafik ist wirklich schön und der Sound traumhaft, fehlt nur noch der Multiplayer. RF2 macht auch richtig Spaß, der DTM 2013 Mod mit DRS und option Tires hat mir schon heiße Onlinerennen gewährt. Das Leben ist einfach zu kurz um alles fahren zu können.


----------

